# Südl. Mittelfranggn



## biker-wug (27. Januar 2003)

Hi Leutz,

wer kommt aus dem eher südl. mittelfranggn??

Komme aus Weißenburg, 55km südlich von Nürnberg.

10 km südlich vom Brombachsee!!!!!!

Kommt so noch wer aus der Ecke, suche immer ein paar Biker für gemeinsame Touren!!


Sowie meine Kurbel drunten ist, siehe Technikforum!!

Meldet euch!!

Ciao!!


----------



## biker-wug (4. Februar 2003)

Es kann doch nicht sein, daß in dem ganzen Forum keiner aus der Gegend Weißenburg, Pleinfeld, Treuchtlingen, Pappenheim oder so in dem Forum??

Kann doch gar nicht sein!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (4. Februar 2003)

hmm, scheint aber wohl fast so. Oder kann es sein das Eure gegend mit PC noch nciht versorgt ist ;-))

coffee


----------



## biker-wug (5. Februar 2003)

Kann evtl sein, grins??

Ich arbeite ja in Fürth, vielleicht bin ich deswegen etwas weiter!!

HIHI!!


Nein, bei uns sind schon viele online, aber anscheinend keine Biker!!


Aber frage an euch, wenn ihr mal an einem Wochenende oder so Touren macht, gebt mal bescheid, dann komm ich mal mit dem Bike nach Nürnberg!!


----------



## biker-wug (18. März 2003)

Beitrag ab nach oben, vielleicht liest es ja jetzt einer!!


----------



## Frazer (20. März 2003)

Hallöchen,

hab Dein Posting erst heute gelesen 

Klar gibt's aus der südlichen Ecke des Nürnberger Umlandes mindestens noch einen Biker -> nämlich mich!!!

Komme übrigens aus Abenberg, falls Dir des was sagt.
Wenn nicht, dann ne kurze gedankliche Hilfe: ca. 13 km nördlich vom Brombachsee (hoffe ich hab mich net verschätzt) 

Grüße
Frazer

Noch was: arbeite in Nürnberg, nicht wirklich unweit vom Tiergarten entfernt, ist eigentlich für mich nur 2maliges Umfallen  .... und NEIN, ich bin nicht im Affenkäfig beschäftigt!!!


----------



## Beelzebub (21. März 2003)

hi !!!!!!

also abenberg is ja bei mir um die ecke. von schwabach ein katzensprung.da sollte man doch eigentlich mal was auf die reihe bringen.außerdem ist der heidenberg direkt vor deiner haustüre und ein paar gute strecken gibt es da ja auch.


gruß alex


----------



## Frazer (21. März 2003)

Hey Alex,

hab garnet gewusst, dass es auch in Schwabach Mountainbiker gibt... dachte eigentlich immer, dass in unserer Ecke mehr Rennrad gefahren wird...

Aber für ne gemeinsame kleine Tour um den Heidenberg bin ich immer zu haben. Kenne die Ecke leider noch net sooo gut, wohne nämlich noch nicht wirklich lange in Abenberg.

Also, wennst mal Zeit hast, meldest Dich einfach. An Wochenenden hab ich fast immer Zeit!! 

Gruß
Volker


----------



## biker-wug (21. März 2003)

Hi Leute, endlich kommt mal Leben in diesen Thread!!

Wohne wie gesagt in Weißenburg, hab so knapp 15 km nach spalt und dann nochmal so 5-10 nach Abenberg!

Da könnte man ja wirklich mal ne Tour fahren, dann lern ich die Ecke auch mal kennen!!

Laßt uns doch mal was ausmachen!!

Wenn du in Nürnberg arbeitest, fährst du Bahn, vielleicht kennt man sich ja schon vom sehen, arbeite in Fürth!!


----------



## Frazer (21. März 2003)

Also, gegen gemeinsame Touren hab ich generell nix.
Muss aber gestehen, dass ich die Trails bei uns in der Ecke nicht wirklich gut kenne. Wohne erst seit 2 Jahren in Abenberg, habe davor 3 Jahre in Schwabach gewohnt und davor (Gott bin ich scho rumgekommen...) am Fuße der fränkischen Schweiz (des war natürlich das ideale Trainingsgebiet!!!) ...

Außerdem hab ich das Biken die letzten 3 Jahre aus beruflichen Gründen ziemlich vernachlässigt, will mich aber etz dem wieder etwas intensiver widmen.

Mit dem Zug fahre ich ab und zu in die Arbeit (sprich: wenn meine Freundin mein Auto braucht  ), steige in Roth ein, in den RE der um 07:32 in Roth hält bzw. wegfährt...

Grüßle


----------



## Altitude (21. März 2003)

Für ne Tour rund um Schwabach bin ich au zu haben...

Ich kenn bis jetzt nur die Trails rund um Kammerstein am BR-Funkturm und die habens wirklich in sich...

Bis die Tage...

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beelzebub (21. März 2003)

tach an alle!!

@ biker-wug: scheint so als ob der winterschlaf beendet ist hättest es auch nicht so weit dorthin. klingt gut!!! 

@frazer: für ne runde am WE bin ich immer zu haben. am besten sonntags,da ich samstags nochn normalen arbeitstag habe.Sa. nachmittag würde auch gehen.aber nicht dieses WE da bin ich wieder in ddorf bei meiner freundin. solten mal das letzte märz WE ins auge fassen.

@ alti: (der BR sendeturm ist der heidenberg) klar komm raus wir brauchen doch nen scout der uns führt weia da kommen frazer und ich schon aus der ecke und keiner kennt sich richtig aus.wie peinlich !!!!!ich fahr dort immer frei schnautze und lass mich überraschen wo ich rauskomm  


gruß alex


----------



## Frazer (21. März 2003)

Das letzte WE im März wäre ne echte Überlegung wert...
Nachdem bei mir die Skifahr-Saison mittlerweile vorbei ist  

Aber wenn einer von euch am Sonntag (dieses WE) bock hat, ne Runde zu drehen, ich wär für alle "Schandtaten" bereit!!!
Nur mit meiner Kondi könnt es leichte Probleme geben  

Wenn das kein grosses Problem für euch darstellt, dann meldet euch einfach...

Aber: wenn, dann wird erst zu ner humanen Uhrzeit gebiked!!!


----------



## biker-wug (24. März 2003)

Also das letzte März WE klingt doch gut!

Los, macht einen zeitpunkt aus!!

Wann und wo wollt ihr euch treffen, aber bitte so das ich das auch finde!!! 

Sonntag vormittag, so um elf oder was meint ihr!!


----------



## Beelzebub (24. März 2003)

nabend!!!

also sonntag um 11 uhr klingt gut.ich würde vorschlagen wir treffen uns bei frazer in abenberg.am besten am marktplatz. ist einfach zu finden und wir sind von dort schnell am heidenberg.
was meint ihr??

gruß alex


----------



## biker-wug (25. März 2003)

Also Sonntag um elf in Abenberg am Marktplatz!!

Klingt gut!

Definitiv zusagen tu ich morgen!

Aber das klingt nicht schlecht!

Abenberg marktplatz müßte ich ja eigentlich finden!

Wie lange wollt ihr etwa biken??


----------



## Beelzebub (25. März 2003)

hi biker wug!!

denke doch auch das du dahin findest. ist eigentlich easy.
2-3 std können wir schon fahren wird eh etwas trial and error wegen wegsuche,event. mit ner pause. bin dieses jahr fast noch nicht aufs rad gekommen.

hoffe frazer sagt noch bescheid.


gruß alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (26. März 2003)

Also geht klar, Sonntag um elf in Abenberg am Marktplatz!

Eher ne gemütliche Runde kommt mir auch entgegen, war dieses jahr ebenfalls noch nicht viel auf dem Bike, hatte die letzten Wochen Probleme mit dem Knie!!

Mal schauen wer sich so noch alles meldet!!

Los Leute, kommt nach Abenberg!!


----------



## Frazer (26. März 2003)

Mahlzeit!!

Also, ich finde es ja echt klasse, dass das Treffen in Abenberg stattfindet. Dann bin ich wenigstens net scho das erste Mal fix und fertig, bis man sich trifft  

Ob ich aber wirklich mitfahren kann, weiß ich noch nicht. Kämpfe noch sowohl mit gesundheitlichen Problemen als auch mit technischen Defekten an meinem Bike  

Aber wir werden ja sehen.... war nämlich am Samstag mal ne Stunde am Heidenberg unterwegs... seit 2 Jahren wieder auf'm Rad und ich kann euch sagen, meine Kondi ist echt übel!!!!
Kann euch also nur warnen, wenn ihr mich wirklich mitnehmen wollt auf ne Tour dann habt zumindest a bissl Mitleid, wenn mir recht bald die Puste ausgeht  

Ob ich wirklich mitfahre, sag ich bis Freitag....

So long


----------



## biker-wug (26. März 2003)

Das klappt schon mit deiner Kondi!!

wollen ja kein Rennen fahren sondern einfach eine nette Tour!!

Schau das du dein Bike fit bekommst und fahr mit!!

Wird schon!!


----------



## Beelzebub (26. März 2003)

genau was gemütliches zum einstimmen.kommt mir auch sehr entgegen.außerdem sind wir ja nicht auf der flucht.

@ frazer: schone dich noch diese woche und werde gesund.
was issn mit deinem rad?hoffe nix schlimmes.
im zweifel kannste am samstag früher abend bei mir vorbeikommen und machen es schnell flott.bin ja selbst noch am basteln weil im mom. noch nix fahrbar ist.hoffe meine sattelstütze kommt die woche sonst bau ich schnell mein altes wieder zusammen 

@ biker wug: selbst wenn frazer nicht kann bei uns is alles klar. bin auf jeden fall sonntag 11 uhr da 

grummel muss ich jetzt noch loswerden. hab anscheinend dieses jahr nur pech.im januar klauen sie mir eins meiner räder (versichert) kohle bekommen, trotzdem ärgerlich. und heut..........
steig ich ins auto und stell fest das mir mein mp3 player haut nacht geklaut wurde.da denkste du wohnst auf dem friedlichen land......pustekuchen.bin ja selber schuld.hab vergessen die beifahrertür abzusperren.

soweit grüße vom alex schweramgrummelnistundseinencdradiodannschnellinsautobaut


----------



## biker-wug (26. März 2003)

Das mit Sonntag elf geht definitiv klar!

Muß ich nur die Woche noch meinen Dachträger aufs auto montieren und die Schaltung vernünftig einstellen, alles andere ich kein Problem!!

Das mit den Diebstählen ist heftig!!

Als denn, bis sonntag!!


----------



## Frazer (26. März 2003)

gesund werden is zwar gut gemeint, aber 'n gerissenes Kreuzband lässt nicht von selber heilen... leider...
Aber operiert is es zumindest teilweise, nur bei längerer Beanspruchung merk ich es halt noch.

Zu meinem Bike:
Habe es im Winter mal wieder auf Vordermann gebracht. Nur machen mir meine Maguras noch etwas Probleme. Ich glaub, die hab ich wieder falsch zusammengebaut  
Aber es geht scho, ich mein, wir fahren ja keine Extrem-Tour

@Alex: des mit deinem Autoradio is ja echt sch**** . Aber grad auf'm Land klauen's wie die blöden...

Grüße


----------



## Beelzebub (26. März 2003)

wegen deinem kreuzband schalten wir gerne einen gang zurück 
wollen es ja am anfang nicht gleich übertreiben.

so auto hat wieder mucke.morgen darf ich zur kripo.war nicht der einzige geschädigte letzte nacht.irgendwie hatte ich noch glück.zwar ist der radio weg aber ich hab wenigstens keine verbogene und zerkratzte tür wie bei anderen.nur gut das meine räder in der wohnung stehen,nicht das hier noch im schuppen auch noch was geklaut wird.

also meine herren bis sonntag und bringt schönes wetter mit (Biergartenabstecher event.)


gruß alex


----------



## Beelzebub (26. März 2003)

@ biker wug: bring mal deine DX canti hebel bitte mit. wären event. was für meinen singlespeeder was.


nomma gruß und nu is ruhe

alex


----------



## biker-wug (27. März 2003)

geht klar, bring die DX Hebel mit!!

Über den Preis werden wir uns definitiv einig, sei Dir sicher!!


----------



## Beelzebub (27. März 2003)

sagt mal hat einer von euch ne digicam? wäre doch prima wenn man ein paar bilder am sonntag knipsen könnte.

gruß alex demdasgradsoeingefallenist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (27. März 2003)

Also ich hab keine, leider!!

Wüßt auch keine zum Ausleihen!!

frazer?? hast du evtl. eine?


----------



## Frazer (27. März 2003)

Sorry Jungs, bin zwar einer von diesen IT-Fuzzies, aber 'ne DigiCam fehlt noch in meinem Equipment...


----------

